# Nike Kampai - A shell?



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks to be uninsulated. The description only mentions the shell and lining material, and usually if a jacket is insulated they mention the type and weight of insulation. I have a few Nike Juniper uninsulated jackets and that is how they were described too, just shell and liner construction.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

Sudden_Death said:


> Looks to be uninsulated. The description only mentions the shell and lining material, and usually if a jacket is insulated they mention the type and weight of insulation. I have a few Nike Juniper uninsulated jackets and that is how they were described too, just shell and liner construction.


Yeah you're probably right. 
I found this picture which tells me that it's made of 100% polyester and so is the liner and the fill. It just doesn't really tell me if the jacket is without fill/insulate. Maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Weird, it does say fill on the tag. The Nike site does have an insulated Kampai here Nike Store. Nike Aeroloft Kampai Men's Snowboarding Jacket that might be where the pic is from.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

Sudden_Death said:


> Weird, it does say fill on the tag. The Nike site does have an insulated Kampai here Nike Store. Nike Aeroloft Kampai Men's Snowboarding Jacket that might be where the pic is from.


Yeah I see. But that's actually not the case. The picture is from a danish website: Nike Nike Kampai 2.0 Jacket Jakker Skijakker | Sportamore.dk - Billigerer sko tøj & udstyr online

Don't mind the language and just go to the last picture of this one. It's the same jacket just a different color though.


----------

